# So, which hemisphere do sensors use?



## absentminded (Dec 3, 2010)

So, which hemisphere of your brain do you use more often?

Here's a test in case you haven't thought about it.


----------



## absentminded (Dec 3, 2010)

Ignore this thread.


----------

